# Splice Bandito Face Mask



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

Has anyone tried this or seen it? The fact that its specifically named for the "splice" goggles makes me think it somehow attached to the googles (eye muffs), but google turns up nothing. Any feedback would be appreciated.

Oakley Splice Bandito Face Mask available at the online Oakley store | Canada


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

Sassicaia said:


> Has anyone tried this or seen it? The fact that its specifically named for the "splice" goggles makes me think it somehow attached to the googles (eye muffs), but google turns up nothing. Any feedback would be appreciated.
> 
> Oakley Splice Bandito Face Mask available at the online Oakley store | Canada


The new generation Banditos attach to the various types of Oakley goggles with a plastic clip around the nose area/cutout
Slightly better than the previous version, but I am not a big fan - takes real effort to get the clip on/off and I do not like that most of the weight of the mask is supported by the goggle frame.


----------

